

Show HN: Noowit - hymloth
http://www.noowit.com

======
nickbarron
Q: What are your plans for the Google Reader integration now?

~~~
hymloth
For now in the edit contents menu there is functionality to import your google
reader subscriptions. We will provide import from xml file tomorrow (this was
a hard day :) ).

~~~
nickbarron
Cool, thanks for the quick response!

